# French Jeet Kune Do Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2007)

Here you go.

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/jeet+kune+do/video/xynsa_jeet-kune-do-bruce-lee


----------



## Tames D (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Odin (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw two guys sparing in the ring with gloves and headgear, is there such a thing as competive jeet kune do in this sort of set up?


I also saw a guy in the background in muay thai shorts sparing, which was interesting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Brian


----------



## Infinite (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice, now this guy looked like a genuine JKD instructor. I've had my run in's with some phony teachers here and there. He looks like he's got some real skills. I think it would be kinda cool to trade some blows with him. :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 1, 2007)

That was Ok.... it's nice to see the looseness of the striking - note that the strikers don't appear to be too tense, which is important.  Fast paced chi-sao, little bit of trapping.  Certainly not a representative overview, but a couple of concepts were demonstrated, and in a not too terrible fashion.  Didn't see any destructions or lock flows, which is too bad.  Those are a few of my favorite things.....

Thanks for sharing, Brian!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2007)

Odin said:


> I saw two guys sparing in the ring with gloves and headgear, is there such a thing as competive jeet kune do in this sort of set up?



Could be a savate influence?

The shirts say "the art of fencing without the blade" which is not a bad description of JKD!


----------

